# Natural Stabilizer?



## vikingknight (Mar 11, 2008)

I am new to the forum and wine making. My spouse is sensitive to campden is their a way to stabilize wine naturally (in case it matters I am using bread yeast, my spouse wanted to try it)? We would like to make a sweet wine but we are worried about re-fermentation after adding sugar. 

Thanks


----------



## Sacalait (Mar 11, 2008)

Potassium sorbate is the stabalizer (prevents renewed fermentation) and camden is potassium metabisulfite which is a preservative. As for sweetening the wine and not adding the sorbate, the only way I know of would be to keep it refrigerated. This would prevent it from fermenting but would not prevent it from oxidizing over time.


----------



## Luc (Mar 11, 2008)

vikingknight said:


> I am new to the forum and wine making. My spouse is sensitive to campden is their a way to stabilize wine naturally (in case it matters I am using bread yeast, my spouse wanted to try it)? We would like to make a sweet wine but we are worried about re-fermentation after adding sugar.
> 
> Thanks



You could bring the alcohol up to a level where
no yeast could survive.
Then rack off the lees and add sugar top a desired level.

The problem is that you can not be sure at which level bread yeast
would stop fermenting, but you could keep feeding it
sugar in batches until fermentation is done.

Luc


----------

